# Square Cash



## mmmike (Dec 7, 2016)

i have been driving for Lyft for a just over two months part time and have about 190 rides completed. Thru the app I've received about as much in tips as I have in cash. If a Lyft rider wants to tip you, they really have no excuse not to. 
On the other hand.. I just recently started driving for Uber as well. It's only been a week on the road with them, and well, I'm not impressed with the rides I'm getting and the overall difference in general with the types of riders. Anyway that isn't what the post is really about. 
On the topic of tipping. Curious if anyone has attempted to take away the riders " no cash" excuse for not tipping their Uber driver with the Square Cash app? If you've never heard of this, you can quickly and securely pay someone cash with the recipients phone number, email, or the best and least invasive method: the cashtag
Other than having a sign in your car, not really sure how you bring this method to pay a tip with a rider. By the way, if you want to test the cashtag, mine is $4mvs. Give it a try! 
App Store. Search Square Cash. Green icon with $ on it 

Also, this is my first post. Be nice. 
Thanks!


----------



## TWO2SEVEN (Nov 17, 2016)

I have the Square Register app and a card reader.


----------



## mmmike (Dec 7, 2016)

Ah ok. How much use do you get out of the reader?


----------



## TWO2SEVEN (Nov 17, 2016)

mmmike said:


> Ah ok. How much use do you get out of the reader?


So far, zero


----------



## goelpellc (Oct 6, 2016)

I use both Square Cash and Square Register. I think using register (with a free reader) is easier and quicker. The pax is not going to sit there and download an app to tip you. But they have their card easily accessible.


----------

